

Go read a Web page. Who paid for it? Why advertising is not the answer - omouse
http://www.eastgate.com/HypertextNow/archives/Advertising.html

======
JCThoughtscream
If there's any one major flaw in this article's argument, it's in its attempt
to establish an hierarchy of informational importance.

While it's pretty easy to say that the study of the functionings of
neurological chemistry is by far more important than what body part Britney
Spears has inadvertently shown off to the public, everything in between is a
shifting gradient of gray and dark gray.

While arguments can be made that, on the grand scale of things, the intrigues
of corporations and their stock prices are more important than whether or not
that new DIY tabletop fabricator blueprint's worth the hype, I think quite a
few of us here would immediately flock to the latter link FIRST... and would
be quite interested to know what components it calls for, and where to get
'em.

The answer is in more efficiently targeting advertisements, not in dismissing
its utilization altogether.

